# Baby Birds - good advice!



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Just thought I'd show you what Ted, the man who runs London Wildcare has to say about young birds in general:-


*"Finally, it is also the start of fledgling season. Please do not pay attention to posters issued by other animal charities advising you to leave grounded fledglings alone. Sometimes parent birds are nearby but sometimes they are not and, in our very considerable experience, these birds are either about to be caught by the local cat or, indeed, already have been. The best advice is to call us and talk us through the situation. If cats are around, contain the bird first – you can always release it again if we decide that is best, otherwise you may find nothing but a pile of feathers when you finish your call. Everyone has different opinions on cats – personally, I love them – but they do not need to eat our birdlife and there is nothing at all ‘natural’ about them doing so.


Remember, we are here, 365 days a year to help wildlife in distress so don’t be afraid to call – after all, it’s what we’re here for!"*

Thats why I love Ted - he speaks from the heart and in the best interests of the birds. I, South London and neigbouring counties are so lucky to have him nearby to help.

The RSPCA helpline on the other hand advises you to leave baby birds and fledglings where they are and watch them from a discreet distance - which is all well and good if you have 3 hours to spare!!!

London Wildcare has an open day next Saturday and I am really looking forward to it. First place I always head for is the Pigeon and Hedgehog room. The pidgies share the room with the hedgehogs who are always hiding under bathtowels. Some of the pidgies look really sorry for themselves, but at least I know they are getting the best of care. And when I see so many because he usually has at least 10-15 in at any one time, I know that there are 10-15 people out there that stopped to help them and that warms my heart too.
I can't wait!!!  

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Tina and Ted!

I actually believed that I would be doing wrong if I picked up a baby bird until the day that I walked past a terrified magpie fledgeling because I couldn't wait two hours to check whether its parents were around or not. I got a friend to go and check up on it and she found it had been killed by a dog. Then I understood that what the RSPCA and RSPB really mean is that birds hatch enough chicks to compensate for a substantial number of losses, so the baby birds killed by cats, other predators and cars are already accounted for in the "grand plan". Now I concentrate on the life that is immediately at risk and let the grand plan look after itself.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that information, Tania.

That pretty much verifies what I do, when in doubt (even a shadow of doubt), grab the bird! Just the fact of a youngster sitting around looking lost, is a temptation for a predator, and they are easy pickings as they don't look quite right out of their natural environment.

The RSPCA is both unrealistic in their advise and cruel in their natural way of culling!


----------

